# For all you chocolate LOVERS



## nicole (Feb 25, 2005)

This is THE best chocolate cheese cake I have ever made. SOOOO sweet and chocolatey.You won't  be able to finish the whole piece.


32 OREO Chocolate Creme Chocolate Sandwich Cookies, divided  
4 pkg. (8 oz. each) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened  
1 cup sugar  
1 tsp. vanilla  
1 pkg. (8 squares) BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate, melted, slightly cooled  
4 eggs  



PREHEAT oven to 325°F if using a silver 9-inch springform pan (or to 300°F if using a dark nonstick 9-inch springform pan). Quarter 20 of the cookies; set aside. Finely crush remaining 12 cookies; press firmly onto bottom of greased pan. Bake 10 minutes.  
BEAT cream cheese, sugar and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add chocolate; mix well. Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing on low speed after each addition just until blended. Gently stir in 1-1/2 cups of the quartered cookies. Pour over crust. Sprinkle with remaining quartered cookies.  
BAKE 50 minutes to 1 hour or until center is almost set. Run knife or metal spatula around rim of pan to loosen cake; cool before removing rim of pan. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. Store leftover cheesecake in refrigerator.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks yummy Nicole. I am keeping this one for my files.


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW!

That sounds great!


----------



## karaburun (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, it sounds really great.

But I´ll take much less sugar, it´s to sweet for me.
Thank´s a lot for your recipe.

Tanja


----------

